# drooling over this one



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

after all these years of threatning to saw off the bbl of my 9.5" srh, they have finally made the alaskan in .44 mag. retail $860, may have to call off my wedding to get this one....lol....hmmmm

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> may have to call off my wedding to get this one....lol....hmmmm
> 
> danny


I'm sure she'll be happy to hear that one :smt075 :smt075 :smt075


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You buy that and SHE may call off the wedding.........LOL :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Get it in .454 casull and THEN call off the wedding. :twisted:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Buy it for her wedding present.


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

Buy it before the wedding, or you may never own it.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Tifosi (May 31, 2006)

Buy two get them engraved with the wedding date and names, no problem she will never let it go, except a few years down the road, if she wants to cancel the relationship (divorce) it may get used for that purpose. :shock:


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Buy it for her wedding present.


I would think if you do so, your new bride might try the thing out on her new husband :shock:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Maser said:


> Get it in .454 casull :twisted:


 :smt103 can u say C A N N O N ....? that would be a monster :-D


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I wonder how comeRuger took so long. mine is about 20 years old. :shock: 








I must admit that the concept is great.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

2" .500S&W
The kinda gun that separates the men from their hands. :wink:

-=Whittey=-


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont under stand why not buy the 454 since it and the 44
are the same price and you can shoot/load 45lc in the 454.

OH! Good luck with the wedding!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike,
What's your bore axis assesment on this one? If an XD bore axis is low earth orbit, this one is the apogee of a geosynchronous com sat...

Kicks like a mule on crack. But daaaaaaumn. It does look kewl.

I want the version in the yellow case, with the history of bear attacks book, and the whistle... I think it's about $2K...

Hahah


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Mike,
> What's your bore axis assesment on this one? If an XD bore axis is low earth orbit, this one is the apogee of a geosynchronous com sat...


Heh heh, I think I said *HK* bore axes are in low earth orbit. ;-)

Revolvers always have a high bore axis, another reason I don't favor them for defense. But good luck finding a .454 Glock! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

That Alaskan in stainless should outlast several marriages. :anim_lol:


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

Get 2!! one in 44 mag, the other in 454 casull. His and Hers.

I like the engraving idea too!!

The first time I saw one I felt like I had to have it.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*engrave*

Like getting a tattoo: do not get one of your favorite 'squeeze' Might not be there tomorrow. The tattoo will. Engrave for yourself, with your picture:mrgreen:


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

When you said "Alaskan", I thought you meant this bad boy. 445 Supermag, 44 magnum, 44 special, all from one gun. 
My hands, wrist, elbow, and shoulder hurt just thinking about shooting it. 
http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=78


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

viper31373 said:


> after all these years of threatning to saw off the bbl of my 9.5" srh, they have finally made the alaskan in .44 mag. retail $860, may have to call off my wedding to get this one....lol....hmmmm
> 
> danny


I have it in 454. Nice gun.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Best of both worlds!


----------

